#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός Μηχανικός ΤΕ ΚΑΔ

## SPYKAPA

Καλησπέρα στη κοινότητα. 
Κατά αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους συμμετέχουν ενεργά και δίνουν τα φώτα τους με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτουν σε εμάς που το έχουμε ανάγκη. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα που με αφορούν γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη. 

Είμαι απόφοιτος Πολιτικός μηχανικός ΤΕ (πολιτικών έργων υποδομής, Πάτρα) από το 2013 χωρίς να έχω κάνει εγγραφή σε κανένα μητρώο μηχανικών (ΕΕΤΕΜ κ.τ.λ) αφενός γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ λεφτά για πέταμα και αφετέρου γιατί δεν μου χρειάστηκε στο παρελθόν. Εδώ και πάνω από ένα χρόνο εργάζομαι σαν μισθωτός σε μια ανώνυμη εταιρεία. Απαιτούμενο προσόν για την θέση ήταν, ο υποψήφιος, να είναι απόφοιτος μηχανικός ΤΕ. 

Στη σύμβαση αορίστου που μου έχουν κάνει με δηλώσαν ως υπάλληλο γραφείου, αυτό θα ήθελα να αλλάξει και να δηλώνομαι πολίτικος μηχανικός ΤΕ. 
Καταλήγοντας, θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει κάποιος συνάδελφος εάν αυτό είναι εφικτό, ποίες ενέργειες πρέπει να κάνω εγώ , ποιες η εταιρεία, και αν το ένσημο για μηχανικούς είναι μεγαλύτερης αξίας. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και συγνώμη εάν μακρηγόρησα.

----------


## milt

1) Αρχικά πρέπει να γραφτείς στο ΤΕΕ και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (άσχετα αν όλα λέγονται ΕΦΚΑ τώρα...και πάλι υπάρχει διαχωρισμός)

2) Το πως θα σε δηλώσει η εταιρία κτλ είναι μια συμφωνία μεταξύ σας βάσει της οποίας όλα γίνονται

3) Στην δική μου περίπτωση τα πρώτα χρόνια όπου έτυχε να κάνω δουλειά γραφείου σαν υπάλληλος ίσχυε το εξής καθεστώς......κάτω από ένα ποσό πχ 700 ευρώ μηνιαίες αποδοχές έπαιρνε ο υπάλληλος τα λεφτά για τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στο χέρι και πλήρωνε αυτός το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.....ενώ από αυτό το ποσό και πάνω τα κρατούσε ο εργοδότης και πλήρωνε αυτό το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα....

Εγώ θα ξεκίναγα με μια επίσκεψη στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.....

----------

